# nonresident deer hunting



## big quackattack (Sep 19, 2009)

on average what is the wait time to get a buck permit in north dakota? for gun season that is...thanks to all for the replies


----------



## bnbrk94 (Sep 25, 2006)

I have put in for 2 years for a buck tag for 2I. I am guessing it will take 4-5 years with the number of non residents putting in for that zone. On the other hand the doe tags are as easy as just giving them your credit card number.


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

Not totally sure about NR, but I know the guys that just get here wait 3-4 years to get one applying as a resident once they start...


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Depends on the unit. I didn't miss a tag for about 20 years then missed 4 in a row.


----------



## crewhunting (Mar 29, 2007)

I have been applying for the zone of 2I for three years still have yet to draw but its a drawing you might get picked first year?!?!?


----------

